# Samsung 970 EVO Plus temperature sensor?



## puma99dk| (Aug 13, 2022)

If I look in Samsung Magician the temperture of my 970 EVO Plus 1TB is 34c and normal but CrystalDiskInfo 8.17.5 and lower reports above 60c which program is correct?  






I am planning to go away from Samsung's SSDs because they are too hot compared to other brands that are even fast.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 13, 2022)

Hi,
Tie breaker is hwinfo64 

There are two temp sensors on sammy m.2's not just one.

Under stress these 2 sensors can be 10c different.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 13, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Tie breaker is hwinfo64
> 
> There are two temp sensors on sammy m.2's not just one.
> ...


I can check with hwinfo64 when I get home because I do have it.

it’s just that even mounting a cooler with a fan doesn’t help and I need to put it in the freezer to cool it


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 13, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah I have one 500gb 970 evo plus to regular 500gb 970 evo m.2 as well 
Both get pretty warm without a good heatsink 
Here's some I got which work pretty well I just don't use m.2's anymore I'm sticking with sata ssd's for now 

Amazon.com: Advancing Gene M.2 NVMe Cooler Heatsink with 20mm PWM Fan (3rd Gen): Electronics


----------



## chrcoluk (Aug 13, 2022)

I know my 970 evo (non plus) runs real hot, hot enough that I installed a side intake fan in my case to cool it.

The 980 pro as a comparison is way cooler.


----------



## cvaldes (Aug 13, 2022)

That's a 30 °C temperature differential which is totally implausible. Remember that this drive is 80 mm long and it makes zero sense for there to be so great a hotspot.

Luckily for you I own the 2TB version of this M.2 SSD (it's the secondary drive on my daily driver not the boot drive) and the difference between the two thermal sensors is 3-4 °C (50 °C and 46 °C as viewed in HWiNFO) which makes far more sense. This drive is mounted with relatively thin heatsink on the backside of a mini-ITX motherboard.

All three applications -- Samsung Magician, Crystal Diskinfo and HWiNFO -- report off the first sensor.

My guess is that the thermal sensor is malfunctioning; you should consider an RMA.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 13, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> If I look in Samsung Magician the temperture of my 970 EVO Plus 1TB is 34c and normal but CrystalDiskInfo 8.17.5 and lower reports above 60c which program is correct?
> 
> View attachment 257970
> 
> I am planning to go away from Samsung's SSDs because they are too hot compared to other brands that are even fast.



Either diskmark or magician's temp isn't properly updated at that moment.
Sometimes when you click around in those apps a bit it will correct.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 13, 2022)

Hi,
Hwinfo64 shows both temp sensors not just one.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 13, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I have one 500gb 970 evo plus to regular 500gb 970 evo m.2 as well
> Both get pretty warm without a good heatsink
> Here's some I got which work pretty well I just don't use m.2's anymore I'm sticking with sata ssd's for now
> ...


Well hwinfo also reports higher than Magician so is Samsung faking their temps like they fake their smartphones scores?   




I am using this cooler on my Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1TB: https://icybox.de/en/product.php?id=403



P4-630 said:


> Either diskmark or magician's temp isn't properly updated at that moment.
> Sometimes when you click around in those apps a bit it will correct.


Magician shows latest version:


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 13, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Magician shows latest version:



I meant the temperature wasn't properly updated in either magician  or disk info, if you click around in these apps the temp can get "updated" and should show the correct one at that time.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I meant the temperature wasn't properly updated in either magician  or disk info, if you click around in these apps the temp can get "updated" and should show the correct one at that time.



I took a reboot before Magician updated


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 13, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah just go by hwinfo in the future 

If you want to experiment put the fan on the other end of the m.2 and see if it makes any difference.

Run crystal disk mark to see what the reading are first atm
Then flip the cooler see what happens








						Post your CrystalDiskMark speeds
					

Download CrystalDiskMark 6.0.2 Download CrystalDiskMark Latest  Cinebench FFXV Benchmark  press the "All" button, the clickable speed link will show your picture, so even though I wont show it in the list, people will see it in your post. list in your submission post the exact model of your...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## cvaldes (Aug 13, 2022)

While you're using this SSD as your boot drive 64 °C seems to be rather hot with that heatsink. Perhaps the drive's chips aren't making good contact with the heatsink. None of my m.2 drives have active cooling.

I would slip an additional thin thermal pad in the drive heatsink to ensure better contact.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 13, 2022)

cvaldes said:


> While you're using this SSD as your boot drive 64 °C seems to be rather hot with that heatsink. Perhaps the drive's chips aren't making good contact with the heatsink. None of my m.2 drives have active cooling.
> 
> I would slip an additional thin thermal pad in the drive heatsink to ensure better contact.


Samsung SSD's are just hot even the passive motherboard heatsink that's twice if not more the size cannot gamle the ssd.

My Sabrent runs totally passive and is only 46c no issue at all.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah just go by hwinfo in the future
> 
> If you want to experiment put the fan on the other end of the m.2 and see if it makes any difference.



I will use hwinfo, and year been kinda thinking about it to locate the controller and put the fan on that part to see if it helps, but I might just sell it off and buy another Sabrent, WD or another brand Gen3 SSD I don't need Gen4 for my boot drive.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 13, 2022)

No temp issues with my samsung drives, 25 degrees ambient:

C = Samsung 980 Pro 1TB
H = Samsung 970 Evo 500GB

All my other drives are Samsung 2.5" SSD's.


----------



## cvaldes (Aug 13, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Samsung SSD's are just hot even the passive motherboard heatsink that's twice if not more the size cannot gamle the ssd.
> 
> My Sabrent runs totally passive and is only 46c no issue at all.


I am very familiar with the thermal performance differences between Sabrent and Samsung m.2 SSDs as I have both in a number of builds. In fact, my daily driver PC that I am typing this on has both.




The Sabrent boot SSD uses the passive Sabrent-branded heatsink.

The Samsung secondary SSD has a cheap thin heatsink because it's on the motherboard backside which doesn't have deep clearance in this particular case. I'm using this:

https://www.amazon.com/icepc-DIY-Heatsink-Silicone-Thermal-70x20x2mm/dp/B083FK6RPL/

or a blank copper plate (I don't remember).

Either way, your Samsung SSD seems to be running hot.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> No temp issues with my samsung drives, 25 degrees ambient:
> 
> C = Samsung 980 Pro 1TB
> H = Samsung 970 Evo 500GB
> ...



Hmm I have a hot room at the moment it was the same issue with my Asus Strix B550-A Gaming board, maybe the drive doesn't think it can get enough air with the Meshify 2 case in storage mode.


----------



## cvaldes (Aug 13, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> maybe the drive doesn't think it can get enough air with the Meshify 2 case in storage mode.


I don't understand this comment.

The drive can't control how much air it gets.

It's up to you to configure the case to provide adequate airflow by adding fans, orienting them the optimal direction, and setting up fan curves to provide enough airflow to evacuate heat from the case when it is under load.

Note that both of my SSDs in the screenshot above have passive heatsinks and run cooler than your Samsung with an actively-cooled heatsink.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 13, 2022)

It seems to me your C: drive was busy writing with that temp, if idle, I'd say maybe a faulty sensor?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 13, 2022)

cvaldes said:


> I don't understand this comment.
> 
> The drive can't control how much air it gets.
> 
> ...



It can impact how much air getting in because harddrives are a solid block of aluminum.

Storage mode (XL model but same concept):




Normal mode:






P4-630 said:


> It seems to me your C: drive was busy writing with that temp, if idle, I'd say maybe a faulty sensor?



Task manager in Windows 11 report 0% usage most of the time, so it might be a faulty sensor because I have issues on a couple of motherboards, even now with active cooling it just sounds a bit too much.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 13, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Task manager in Windows 11 report 0% usage most of the time, so it might be a faulty sensor because I have issues on a couple of motherboards, even now with active cooling it just sounds a bit too much.



If it was really 64 degrees the motherboard NVMe heatsink would be quite hot to touch with with your finger.


----------



## cvaldes (Aug 13, 2022)

Again, the drive can't control whether or not there are obstructions in your case and how to get around that.

It's your decision to favor internal drive storage (which generates more heat and obstructs airflow) or to prioritize airflow. You live with the compromises from whatever choice you make.

If your case has really poor airflow, I would expect you to have more heat-related issues with other components inside your case but you have made no indication of that. Also, I'm surprised that Fractal Designs would release a case that faired so poorly in the storage configuration. It's not like a mid-tower ATX case full of 3.5" HDDs is a new concept; this was the common configuration for 10-15 years.

And again, my two passively-cooled SSDs have better temperatures than your actively-cooled SSD. Either you have an inferno inside your case or your SSD's sensor is defective.

As I mentioned in my original response, you might consider the RMA process.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> If it was really 64 degrees the motherboard NVMe heatsink would be quite hot to touch with with your finger.



It's hot for my fingers indeed, but when I have my hand under my gpu that uses auto fanstop I do feel the air from my XPG Vento Pro 120 PWM (Nidec) fans and my hardrives are cool to the touch.



cvaldes said:


> Again, the drive can't control whether or not there are obstructions in your case and how to get around that.
> 
> It's your decision to favor internal drive storage (which generates more heat and obstructs airflow) or to prioritize airflow. You live with the compromises from whatever choice you make.
> 
> ...


Hmm maybe not sure where I have the receipt purchased it maybe last year not 100% sure.
But I am planing on selling it off with my CPU and board when I actually get a AMD Ryzen 7000 system, and down sizing on my harddrives.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 13, 2022)

cvaldes said:


> While you're using this SSD as your boot drive 64 °C seems to be rather hot with that heatsink. Perhaps the drive's chips aren't making good contact with the heatsink. None of my m.2 drives have active cooling.
> 
> I would slip an additional thin thermal pad in the drive heatsink to ensure better contact.



Maybe because he has the drives on the side of the case were there is much less airflow, all mine get hotter since this case just not that high, just higher.

Maybe swap a drive location with another drive and see if the temp follows before blaming it on samsung ssd's.

Fractal Design seem to be in a place were they are just making a smaller case of a successful case and not actually improving what they have released at this time.

for example and just one of my idea's how there cases can be improved, the case i am using if they allowed  the front fans to send air along the right side of the case this would cool the 4 drives i have sitting there.

There is no real considerations for the HHDs\SSD's and if there is they just end up blocking are flow to the GPU.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 13, 2022)

AsRock said:


> Maybe because he has the drives on the side of the case were there is much less airflow, all mine get hotter since this case just not that high, just higher.
> 
> Maybe swap a drive location with another drive and see if the temp follows before blaming it on samsung ssd's.
> 
> ...



Correct, but I do not have CPU or GPU issues even my i7-11700K is running stock with one fan on my Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black and my RX 6800 XT Red Devil doesn't really get hot which some cards can do.

Yes I do limit the power to my gpu but it runs the oc clocks that PowerColor set just with less voltage.

This was also why I put up the illustration of the XL filled with drives because it can kill airflow but my Samsung drive even before all the drives was way out of hand.
My 850 EVO doesn't skip a beat and it's only 33c this is the max I seen it at.

I would go M.2. SATA but the drives there for a good one is just priced too high compared even to a Gen3 NVME drive.


----------



## chrcoluk (Aug 13, 2022)

In my case my high temps I considered the poor board design as a factor, the primary m.2 slot sandwiched between the GPU and CPU, two hottest components in system.  All because they wanted shorter traces.
The second m.2 in a much more accessible area bottom right of board, I didnt use as only has 2 lanes routed to it.  They should have made that one 4 lanes, and the one near CPU 2 lanes.  Or even better just no m.2 at all, and supply/sell a m.2/pcie card as SSDs mounted on pcie have much better airflow and away from heat sources.

Trace length isnt a factor in performance as my 970 EVO runs faster in the lowest full length PCIE slot in my case (via adaptor) vs the m.2 right next to CPU.


----------



## cvaldes (Aug 13, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> View attachment 258012


This discussion thread is a good example how posting a manufacturer's marketing photo is far less useful than the OP taking a picture of their actual current build.

We don't know for sure how many 3.5" HDDs the OP has installed in their case. Worse, we don't know if they are evenly spread out through the brackets with lots of space in between (better for airflow, more inconvenient for cabling) or if they are all clumped together (more obstructed localized airflow, easier for cabling).

It would have been helpful if the OP had included in their original post the fact that the other case components weren't showing any excessive heat-related issues and that it was only this particular m.2 SSD with temperature problems.

Again, that points out to a defective unit yet now OP is leaning to making this someone else's problem (the build's future purchaser) rather than resolving the problem.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 13, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Correct, but I do not have CPU or GPU issues even my i7-11700K is running stock with one fan on my Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black and my RX 6800 XT Red Devil doesn't really get hot which some cards can do.
> 
> Yes I do limit the power to my gpu but it runs the oc clocks that PowerColor set just with less voltage.
> 
> ...



Flip the 850 with the other to see if the temps follow ( oops my bad forgot the NVME was the 970 haha  ). And if the drive is 60c+ maybe carefully check with your hand. How ever it's going be higher as windows is nearly always trying to do some thing.

You tried Hard disk sentinel ?, that's always been right about the temps for me.

And lets face it it's the drive that's doing the most work out of all the drive OS and games.

EDIT
Just use a heatsink i have a Rocket heatsink and seems to do a good job although you might have to use the bottom slot.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 14, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> If I look in Samsung Magician the temperture of my 970 EVO Plus 1TB is 34c and normal but CrystalDiskInfo 8.17.5 and lower reports above 60c which program is correct?
> 
> View attachment 257970
> 
> I am planning to go away from Samsung's SSDs because they are too hot compared to other brands that are even fast.


Do a capture while putting a demand on the drive (hwinfo64) and then another run with magician



chrcoluk said:


> In my case my high temps I considered the poor board design as a factor, the primary m.2 slot sandwiched between the GPU and CPU, two hottest components in system.  All because they wanted shorter traces.
> The second m.2 in a much more accessible area bottom right of board, I didnt use as only has 2 lanes routed to it.  They should have made that one 4 lanes, and the one near CPU 2 lanes.  Or even better just no m.2 at all, and supply/sell a m.2/pcie card as SSDs mounted on pcie have much better airflow and away from heat sources.
> 
> Trace length isnt a factor in performance as my 970 EVO runs faster in the lowest full length PCIE slot in my case (via adaptor) vs the m.2 right next to CPU.



Thats the problem with m.2 in all mobos, it's in the way, better off to run nvme out of a pcie slot with a heatsink and fan or use a SATA SSD


----------



## AsRock (Aug 14, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Do a capture while putting a demand on the drive (hwinfo64) and then another run with magician
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the problem with m.2 in all mobos, it's in the way, better off to run nvme out of a pcie slot with a heatsink and fan or use a SATA SSD



Maybe one day we will get them flipped to the other side of the board with cases having openings like the CPU does haha.  And actually have better cooling for both sides of the motherboard.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 14, 2022)

AsRock said:


> Maybe one day we will get them flipped to the other side of the board with cases having openings like the CPU does haha.  And actually have better cooling for both sides of the motherboard.


A Faster SATA port standard would help and keep the mobo and ssd cooler.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2022)

Haven't read every update - but have you checked the thermal pad on the drive?

Sounds like its contacting the NAND chips, but not the controller (which needs the cooling more)



eidairaman1 said:


> A Faster SATA port standard would help and keep the mobo and ssd cooler.


For this level of speed, you need native PCI-E. That'd mean you'd need a 4x riser cable to every HDD.
It'd be like going back to IDE cables, except more fragile.

And uhh... Intel didn't have even close to the required PCI-E lanes for this for a very very long time.
Even now, we barely have the bandwidth for two x4 drives on each motherboard, any more always comes at a cost of disabling slots, or disabling other features (16x becomes 8x, SATA ports disabled, etc etc)


We miiiiiight see some improvements here, something like a PCI-E 5.0 x8 card could handle 4x 4.0 drives at full speed, if the slot supports bifurcation - but it seems less and less likely. Anything other than NVME->PCI-E directly adds more chips, complications and slowdowns.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Haven't read every update - but have you checked the thermal pad on the drive?
> 
> Sounds like its contacting the NAND chips, but not the controller (which needs the cooling more)


I have now had the cooler part and I can actually see the storage chips in the thermalpad like the edge around them so it's getting squished and I read somewhere that Samsung's storage ram on their ssd's sit a tiny bit lover then the controller or was it vice versa I don't remember I read that some years ago.

Right now the SSID is up to 55c in hwinfo   

I actually purchased 2 of these coolers I was planing to but one on my Sabrent Rocket that I use for gaming but it's just is chill compared to my Samsung even it's twice the size and speed.

So maybe I am just unlucky with my Samsung SSD here.



AsRock said:


> Flip the 850 with the other to see if the temps follow ( oops my bad forgot the NVME was the 970 haha  ). And if the drive is 60c+ maybe carefully check with your hand. How ever it's going be higher as windows is nearly always trying to do some thing.
> 
> You tried Hard disk sentinel ?, that's always been right about the temps for me.
> 
> ...


When I touch the heatsink yesterday I was like wow that's hot even compared to my Red Devil's cooler only way I could bring the heat down on it was adding a fan directly to the edge of my case and set it to really fast rpm which was too load for my taste. But even reviews sometimes state at Samsung's drives run hotter then others which ain't a benefit.

I am already using the bottom slot on my Gigabyte Z590 Vision G board even took of the long passive cooler because the ssd could easily reach 65c without any problems.



cvaldes said:


> We don't know for sure how many 3.5" HDDs the OP has installed in their case. Worse, we don't know if they are evenly spread out through the brackets with lots of space in between (better for airflow, more inconvenient for cabling) or if they are all clumped together (more obstructed localized airflow, easier for cabling).


You can actually reach my system specs to see how many 3.5inch drives I have in my system I keep it up-2-date.

But here goes the list, 1x10TB, 1x16TB, 1x4TB, 1x1TB and the small Samsung 850 EVO 1TB at the very top.

I am actually using the 10TB as a kind of anti-sag bracket because even my RTX 3070 ROG Strix was so long it rested the edge cooler on it and never been a issue even on my Red Devil


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 14, 2022)

Hi,
Besides the higher than I've seen temperature doing nothing the actual temp spread between temp 1 & 2 isn't bad.
Before I added my little blower style cooler I saw up to 10c difference in temp 1 & 2 but doing nothing was 40c +- which is pretty silly so yeah 970 is a thermal defect it seems.

Ditch the 970 and replace sounds like a good decision


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 14, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> It's hot for my fingers indeed



A 970 evo plus shouldn't run that hot especially when idle.
My 980 Pro sits between the CPU and the GPU with heatsink and it gets up to around 46 degrees when I run a game off it with 25 degrees ambient.
Then my 970 evo sits below the GPU , sitting idle at few degrees cooler.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 14, 2022)

Hi,
Never asked but is the little fan even running on the cooler ?
It should show up on hwinfo64 if connected.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Never asked but is the little fan even running on the cooler ?
> It should show up on hwinfo64 if connected.



The fan is only 3 pin sadly so I cannot read anything of it but it spins like crazy  



P4-630 said:


> A 970 evo plus shouldn't run that hot especially when idle.
> My 980 Pro sits between the CPU and the GPU with heatsink and it gets up to around 46 degrees when I run a game off it with 25 degrees ambient.
> Then my 970 evo sits below the GPU , sitting idle at few degrees cooler.



Tell that to my drive because honestly I think this was the reason last time I tried to game I had a bad time even my game SSD is always 10c cooler then med 970 EVO Plus.


----------



## Mr Bill (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2022)

@Mr Bill you come with half the size of the ssd and 87c will never be good.

Anyone got a good alternative for ssd that be used as a windows drive gen3 will be enough doesn't have to be gen4 but it has to be 1TB and avaliable on Amazon.de so I can properly find it in my country too.

Sabrent M.2. Gen3 1TB is 115eur and Gen4 1TB is 135eur so don't say does because I already know would like to get omkring about 90-95euro.


----------



## Mr Bill (Aug 14, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> @Mr Bill you come with half the size of the ssd and 87c will never be good.


Could you please explain I guess @70 sometimes I get confused, is my temp 87c?  My drive is a 970 EVO Plus NVME, is this not correct?
Thanks!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 14, 2022)

I recommend a Seagate FireCuda 530 NVMe SSD 1 TB as OS drive, endurance up to *5100 TBW*.











						Seagate FireCuda 530 M.2 NVMe SSD Review: Performance Above All (Updated)
					

Built to deliver high performance, endurance, and give users peace of mind.




					www.tomshardware.com
				






			https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Seagate-FireCuda-TLC-NAND-Rescue-Service/dp/B0971FN5MV/ref=sr_1_3
		








			https://www.seagate.com/files/www-content/datasheets/pdfs/firecuda-530-ssd-DS2059-1-2106US-en_US.pdf


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I recommend a Seagate FireCuda 530 NVMe SSD 1 TB as OS drive, endurance up to *5100 TBW*.
> View attachment 258099
> 
> 
> ...



5100TBW lis only for the 2TB model and the official PDF from Seagate only says 1275TBW for the 530 and 1800TBW for the 520.

Firecuda 520: https://www.seagate.com/www-content/datasheets/pdfs/firecuda-520-ssd-DS2024-1-1909US-en_US.pdf
Firecuda 530: https://www.seagate.com/files/www-content/datasheets/pdfs/firecuda-530-ssd-DS2059-1-2106US-en_US.pdf


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 14, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> 5300TBW looks too high to be true because the official PDF from Seagate only says 1275TBW for the 530 and 1800TBW for the 520
> 
> Firecuda 520: https://www.seagate.com/www-content/datasheets/pdfs/firecuda-520-ssd-DS2024-1-1909US-en_US.pdf
> Firecuda 530: https://www.seagate.com/files/www-content/datasheets/pdfs/firecuda-530-ssd-DS2059-1-2106US-en_US.pdf



Also there was this thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/seagate-firecuda-530.296984/

Maybe it's all to good to be true.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Also there was this thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/seagate-firecuda-530.296984/
> 
> Maybe it's all to good to be true.



Maybe and the 520 is actually a bit cheaper like 17eur no much but that TBW is higher and speeds are lower but who needs the 7000+ numbers? I don't.

Hmm it looks like the Seagate Firecuda 520 and the Sabrent Rocket NVME 4.0 uses the same PCB, controller and properly cache but the memory chips are different.
Saw this on a Gear Seekers video:


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 14, 2022)

Anyways there are quite some reviews of 1tb nvme drives on TPU, maybe check some out.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 14, 2022)

I have a 500GB as my OS drive under the cooler from my MoBo and one sensor when under load can easily be 10C over the 45C vs 55C. Yeah I find it a bit alarming when my 2TB Corsair Core in the second slot as my game drive  with just one sensor rarely gets up to 45C.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> I have a 500GB as my OS drive under the cooler from my MoBo and one sensor when under load can easily be 10C over the 45C vs 55C. Yeah I find it a bit alarming when my 1TB Corsair Core in the second slot as my game drive  with just one sensor rarely gets up to 45C.


I already had this ssd on 2 different drive a Asus Strix B550-A Gaming and my current Gigabyte Z590 Vision G and tested passive they are still same temps no matter if I use the slot underneath the CPU or at the buttom.

This was why I purchased the m.2. cooler and dropped it into the lowest slot of my Gigabyte but this Samsung drive won't do lower temps even moving my Sabrent Rocket 4.0 2TB around it just is chilling no matter it's placement on the motherboard and I best if I add a cooler to this drive it might freeze itself


----------



## chrcoluk (Aug 14, 2022)

AsRock said:


> Maybe one day we will get them flipped to the other side of the board with cases having openings like the CPU does haha.  And actually have better cooling for both sides of the motherboard.


That is actually a really good idea, I like it.  It would require I think industry working together with cases been sold for at least a few years before with the openings in place as on current cases you would have to take the board out to maintain.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 14, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> I already had this ssd on 2 different drive a Asus Strix B550-A Gaming and my current Gigabyte Z590 Vision G and tested passive they are still same temps no matter if I use the slot underneath the CPU or at the buttom.
> 
> This was why I purchased the m.2. cooler and dropped it into the lowest slot of my Gigabyte but this Samsung drive won't do lower temps even moving my Sabrent Rocket 4.0 2TB around it just is chilling no matter it's placement on the motherboard and I best if I add a cooler to this drive it might freeze itself


Yeah I tried remounting the heatsink, tried without it, pretty much got the same results as you, no change. Basically the controller on this thing just runs really hot…


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2022)

As for OP's heat issues: Find a way to pad out that thermal pad on the controller. Tear a piece off the end and double up over it, flatten the NAND side down, etc.



P4-630 said:


> I recommend a Seagate FireCuda 530 NVMe SSD 1 TB as OS drive, endurance up to *5100 TBW*.
> View attachment 258099
> 
> 
> ...


You misread that

The 1TB only has 1275TBW, more or less the same as my samsung 970 pro

The 4TB has the 5100TBW


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 15, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> The fan is only 3 pin sadly so I cannot read anything of it but it spins like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to my drive because honestly I think this was the reason last time I tried to game I had a bad time even my game SSD is always 10c cooler then med 970 EVO Plus.


Hi,
Just being connected to a fan port even a 3 pin would show up in hwinfo.

But yeah mine spin pretty darn fast to


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2022)

2 pin is power only
3 pin has RPM
4 pin uses 12 volt only with PWM (and also has RPM)


Anything on a 3 pin header should be controllable, although you can get situations that are PWM only (i've got a fan hub that's PWM only, so 3 pin fans go brrrrrr)


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Aug 18, 2022)

Check this video out, I installed such cheap radiator from Aliexpress with thermal pads thickness shown in this video and in a 14" laptop (Zephyrus G14) my 970 Evo Plus 2tb reports 38C-40C while surfing Internet and max 62C after heavy tests (all aps showing the same temp). And it's 32C ambient temp today!

I'm a bit worried if the sensor works correctly as those temps are suspiciously low for this model. I read many topics where people had 55-60C at Idle.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 18, 2022)

Rumcajs997 said:


> Check this video out, I installed such cheap radiator from Aliexpress with thermal pads thickness shown in this video and in a 14" laptop (Zephyrus G14) my 970 Evo Plus 2tb reports 38C-40C while surfing Internet and max 62C after heavy tests (all aps showing the same temp). And it's 32C ambient temp today!
> 
> I'm a bit worried if the sensor works correctly as those temps are suspiciously low for this model. I read many topics where people had 55-60C at Idle.



I actually bought 2 of the m.2. coolers from ICY Box so I "borrowed" one of the thermalpads from the second one and cut it over almost half way and so far idling temps are like wow WTF 






But putting on the tempered glass side panel made the temps go up   




I feel this SSD most be cursed or something to no being able to run low temps it's still about 10c higher then my Sabrent Rocket 4.0 as you can see on the hwinfo above.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 18, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> I actually bought 2 of the m.2. coolers from ICY Box so I "borrowed" one of the thermalpads from the second one and cut it over almost half way and so far idling temps are like wow WTF
> 
> View attachment 258558



Noice!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 18, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Noice!!



Yeah, so it might have fixed my issue a little but I will see how it will go doing gaming this evening if it just blows up in temperature again because it would be nice to save the money but if it's gonna run hot like hell and not like the pussycat doll (Even they wasn't hot) I will still concider changing it.

Hmm my drive still goes to 65c while gaming   while my Sabrent is max 55c which is the one running the same.


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Aug 18, 2022)

But such temperature during stress is not bad. You don't know what Sabrent is reporting, whether it's mem chip or controller temp when Samsung reports both. On top of that there might be a massive difference between what is reported and what the real temp is. If Sabrent was 45C and Samsung 75C in same condition, then I would be worried. But currently it doesn't look bad IMO.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> 2 pin is power only
> 3 pin has RPM
> 4 pin uses 12 volt only with PWM (and also has RPM)
> 
> ...



Which might be solvable though the program called Fan Control, why i say that is that program even shows a fan that ASRock added a fan header that is not available. Like shi you can even get control of the gpu fans though it.









						GitHub - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows.
					

This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows. - GitHub - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a h...




					github.com


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 19, 2022)

AsRock said:


> Which might be solvable though the program called Fan Control, why i say that is that program even shows a fan that ASRock added a fan header that is not available. Like shi you can even get control of the gpu fans though it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already have it but haven't managed to pick up the cooling fan, but I will have to take apart my computer when I get home from work to day because I cannot remember if I plugged it into the cases fan hub or what I did because I think I was running out of fan headers to use.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> *
> 
> But putting on the tempered glass side panel made the temps go up  *


That tells you the problem: your case airflow sucks.

You very likely need to balance out the airflow better, with more in from bottom and front, and less out the rear/top - that passive venting of over-pressure air is what blows over internal components


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 19, 2022)

Mussels said:


> That tells you the problem: your case airflow sucks.
> 
> You very likely need to balance out the airflow better, with more in from bottom and front, and less out the rear/top - that passive venting of over-pressure air is what blows over internal components



Almost when my faster Sabrent Rocket SSD is over 10c colder and the passive heatsink on that one doesn't feel that hot?   

The guide said 1mm and 0.5mm but I didn't feel like spending £23 for something that Samsung could fix before releasing their drive because the 980 also sufferer from height differences between the ram and controller and weird it's not a problem on the 250 or 500GB models from what I seen in laptops.


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Aug 19, 2022)

I don`t know what is going on. Yesterday my 970 Evo Plus in Zephyrus G14 was sitting at 39C while surfing internet. Today it doesn`t go below 46C when it`s totally idling - the ambient temperature is the same. Is there any way to check the power state the drive is in? Maybe it doesn`t go low enough for some reason?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 19, 2022)

Mussels said:


> That tells you the problem: your case airflow sucks.
> 
> You very likely need to balance out the airflow better, with more in from bottom and front, and less out the rear/top - that passive venting of over-pressure air is what blows over internal components



Sorry to kinda shoot holes in your theory there @Mussels I have changed around my NVME drives and my Sabrent dropped like 14c and my Samsung which can get even better airflow from the front in my case and the cpu cooler actually runs at 60c on the controller




So I guess it my 970 Evo Plus doesn't like to be me OS drive and yes I run the fan on the built in fan hub because my board is out of headers


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 19, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Sorry to kinda shoot holes in your theory there @Mussels I have changed around my NVME drives and my Sabrent dropped like 14c and my Samsung which can get even better airflow from the front in my case and the cpu cooler actually runs at 60c on the controller
> View attachment 258684
> 
> So I guess it my 970 Evo Plus doesn't like to be me OS drive and yes I run the fan on the built in fan hub because my board is out of headers


Hi,
Yeah probably wouldn't like being a data drive either  
I'd flush it personally and get different brand same as you have or western digital black.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah probably wouldn't like being a data drive either
> I'd flush it personally and get different brand same as you have or western digital black.


Hi @ThrashZone yeah it's just really weird I am not sure why it keeps behaving like this I feel it's cursed.

I properly either selling it alone or bundles it with my CPU and motherboard when I got Zen4.

I have been looking at another Sabrent Rocket NVME SSD for my OS drive and right now they are on sale right now the 3.0 is 115euro and the 4.0 is 112euro on Amazon.de. (I am not sure why the 3.0 is more expensive )

I might grap the 4.0 even the 3.0 is far then enough for me speed wise even I only got my current 2TB because I made a deal with one of my cousins that needed to sell it


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Aug 19, 2022)

Take a look at WD SN770. It's got an amazing performance and stays pretty cool. It was available for around 150£ during Amazon sale 2-3 weeks ago 2tb variant. I regret massively that I was thinking for too long and they bought them all.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 19, 2022)

Rumcajs997 said:


> Take a look at WD SN770. It's got an amazing performance and stays pretty cool. It was available for around 150£ during Amazon sale 2-3 weeks ago 2tb variant. I regret massively that I was thinking for too long and they bought them all.


Problem for me is that it's either on par or a little more expensive than the Sabrent Rocket 4.0 which I already got one of and I totally love it.

I wish I already knew that Sabrent's DDR5 4800MHz ram would work in Zen4 I would purchase 2x16GB already but I don't know that's why I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 19, 2022)

Hi,
Really the tell tell sign of issues with the m.2 is using the cooler you have 
I have one, a different brand but they do make a large difference or at least should be doing much better on that 970.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 22, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Almost when my faster Sabrent Rocket SSD is over 10c colder and the passive heatsink on that one doesn't feel that hot?
> 
> The guide said 1mm and 0.5mm but I didn't feel like spending £23 for something that Samsung could fix before releasing their drive because the 980 also sufferer from height differences between the ram and controller and weird it's not a problem on the 250 or 500GB models from what I seen in laptops.


Just because it's faster doesnt mean anything about temps at all

Some devices produce more heat... and that changes nothing about the airflow in your case cooking it


----------



## DrPhibes01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Actually have my son's older Alienware 17 R4 (2017 model) with a 970 EVO plus in it, no accessory heat sink.  Have it sitting up on a minimal wire frame support as to give almost 100% all around natural heat dissipation with lid at about 45 degrees while HDMI'd to my 4K TV.  Without any additional cooling other than the included fans, will hit about 61C just idling (strangly while Firefox is running but idle, a bit lower if not).  Placed a $2 USB fan blowing into the case at an angle into the bottom intake grill and it knocks 10C minimum off the temp.  Usually about 15C.  Sustained load temps are about the same difference.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 23, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> I actually bought 2 of the m.2. coolers from ICY Box so I "borrowed" one of the thermalpads from the second one and cut it over almost half way and so far idling temps are like wow WTF
> 
> View attachment 258558
> 
> ...



Yeah the Sabrent R4 does pretty dam well on temps.=, remember mines under a really hot GPU with Sabrent's heatsink.


----------

